# Best way to get rid of Red Carpenter Ants



## FrankL (Jun 9, 2010)

I have them in Florida. I bought some Advion gel bait but Carpenter Ants are finicky towards it. I have tried Talstar and it is okay but they still remain. I see roughly where they go from a bush to the house. 

I spray with Talstar and also Home Depot Ortho but these little SOB's are always around. I was going to try a non-repellent bug spray like Dominion 2L to trick them in not detecting the spray and walking over it. 

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/d...4v6qR8AioXuf48I3g8BksztwWf2ix9pnocRoCka_w_wcB

Carpenter ants are smart and tough. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

did you try spraying them with RAID ? works well for me.


----------



## FrankL (Jun 9, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> did you try spraying them with RAID ? works well for me.


:surprise:
Yeah spraying em 1 by 1 works. I am trying to get rid of the nest and find something they take back to the nest.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

try alpine wsg:






http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/alpine-wsg-p-2876.html

I have had really good luck with the killing the whole nest with it.


----------



## FrankL (Jun 9, 2010)

Gustavas said:


> try alpine wsg:
> https://youtu.be/N2hDerJlzqE
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like the good stuff but not cheap. They stop selling the single dose version. Great video. Thanks.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

Actually carpenter ants are neither smart nor tough.
Baits don't work well on them because they are fairly poor foragers, meaning they are fairly stupid and so you are hoping they stumble on the bait

Ant product you but will work on them but, as with almost all ants, pyrethrins are best.

The trick is that they are extremely nocturnal and most active at midnight.

Go out at might with a flashlight and trail them back to their nest hit them with a can of CB80, 3-6-10, Raid or hairspray, or whatever you have in your pump sprayer. I like CB80 and 3-6-10 best
Lizards can also be helpful in finding them, where there is no prey there is no predator

The nest can be as far away as 100 yards (remember they are poor foragers)
Once you find the nest treat it with your preferred product.
You are looking for two things
A bunch of them carrying what looks like overcooked white rice, and they are heading in the general direction of the area you find them in during the day.
There can be around 20 satellite nests per colony, so just because you get a good one does not always mean you got The one.


----------

